# What made you interested in Animal Crossing?



## pika62221 (May 19, 2015)

Was your interest in it from the real world commerical parody? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PcQNFyJCun0

Did you first read about it in Nintendo Power before its release? The Crossing Guardian was nice in the days before sites like this to update you online.

For me, Nintendo kind of trojan horsed me. They put NES games into Animal Crossing. Let me go back. I was in my mid-20's in 2002 when Animal Crossing debuted, so I was already an adult by the time it came out in America. It looked stupid, cartoony, and something that I wouldn't like. Then, I find out it has NES games in it, and all you needed was a Game Boy Advance, the cable, an e-reader, and some e-cards. Okay, I had the e-reader and Advance, so I got the cable and e-cards, along with the game. Let's play some NES games! Huh, okay, Donkey Kong was in the game from the start. Okay, let's play some Donkey Kong! Now, I want more, guide time! Okay, to get more, I need to play this game. Let's play. Okay, I need to work a job, get some items back, done and done. Okay, now my house isn't paid for, so let's just keep going until I'm done with that. Okay, that's done. Huh, this game is kind of fun, no, can't be, it just looks too much like a little kid game, let's just find some more NES games, and be done playing this aspect of it! Oh, wait, that crunching sound he makes when walking in the snow, that's so adorable! Wait, I didn't just say that! Oh, look how fun it is to hit the animals over the head and see their irate reations! Hold on, this isn't supposed to be for anything other than NES games, what's going on? I paid off my house, and got the gold statue! OMG, I WANNA PLAY ANIMAL CROSSING MORE THAN THE NES GAMES IN IT!!! Nintendo, you totally trojan horsed me on Animal Crossing!! Here, I think I'm getting an NES emulator, but I ended up with one of my favorite GameCube games, and one of my favorite series of all time! Thirteen years later, and I'm STILL going back to my GC to play this game every so often, too bad I never completed the NES collection, it is what got me to buy this game afterall (I won't have them all either unless I use AR, so I'll pass, it's fun enough without them).


----------



## hollowbunnie (May 19, 2015)

I played the gamecube version back in the day but it didnt really enthral me. It wasnt until new leaf came out that i decided to give it a try, because so many people were raving about it! I tried it, in the summer of 2013 and ive been playing almost everyday since! It is just so different than the gamecube one, and has so many cooler features it was hard not to get slightly addicted


----------



## patriceflanders (May 19, 2015)

Fang, to be honest... saw a AC commercial somewhere (?) and thought that's cute, I need to look into that (for my kids, hehe)

the game cube version sort of passed me by, I'm afraid

I got really in the game when playing WW

the CF version, well I played it a lot, but I found it hard to connect with "the rest of the world" and I hated having to water the flowers every single day (and let's face it, the "humans" looked like little hobbits)

where as NL, well, I'm simply addicted to it  , although it's not a 100% yet (a lot could be improved still)


----------



## Dry-ice-bat (May 21, 2015)

Chuggaaconory, his lets play is art.


----------



## Rosie :) (May 21, 2015)

I watched my cousins play in the summer, while I was at their beach house.
I got very interested.
I got it the next day, and still remember this one thing.
*shudders* Pate.


----------



## allykitty (May 21, 2015)

I remember my brother's friend came over with his gamecube many years ago and he was playing it and it looked super cute and fun  We didn't have a gamecube, so fast-forward to when the DS came out. My brother bought it but never played it at all. A year later, he gave it to me for my birthday, since he knew I would get more usage out of it. I ended up buying Animal Crossing: Wild World, and have been hooked since  There was a summer when I was a teen right after we had moved and we didn't have internet so I religiously played every day haha. It was kind of sad though because nobody else I knew played it. I remember babysitting a little girl who had it but all she wanted to do was chase me around my town with an axe trying to kill me >.< It took forever for me to get Nookingtons! I remember hearing that New Leaf was coming out and I was SO excited, but, once again, didn't have money for a 3DS. Fast-foward to the summer of 2014- my bf got me a pretty pink DS and New Leaf for my birthday ^_^ Best birthday present ever! It took me a long time to get used to the 3DS though because it does SO much *_* I just found out how to watch youtube videos on it last week, eep! People assume that "my generation" knows all about smart phones and such but I honestly can't afford the luxuries of new technology so I'm a bit behind, to be honest. (Still don't have a smart phone ) Anywho, I only recently REALLY got into playing Animal Crossing: New Leaf again after I found my 3DS hidden after I moved in December and once again, I'm addicted haha


----------



## marshmallowXO (May 21, 2015)

For me, it was meeting my boyfriend. 
I'd seen the odd advert for Wild World over here in the UK, and never thought anything of it as I wasn't really much of a Nintendo gamer until 5 years ago when I met him. He got me playing his copy of Wild World, and City Folk and that was it for me. We ended up borrowing the original version for the gamecube where I made my own town, and then purchased Wild World for myself as it wasn't enough playing in someone else's town.
I can still remember New Leaf being announced and literally stalking the internet for any sort of news or release details. When it was announced, I came across this forum, and boom. I'm now the self-confessed Nintendo geek who most people at my workplace come to for an opinion on any Nintendo stuff they've not played


----------



## Jamborenium (May 22, 2015)

mainly fanart and my friend's talking about it, and I felt really left out :c​


----------



## Stanley (May 22, 2015)

I was talking with an old friend of mine and she brought up this game called Animal Crossing for the Gamecube. Telling me about different aspects of the game and how you can run through bushes. It sounded fantastic. I was 12 at the time and I asked my parents for it for Christmas. It was Christmas 2004. I got Animal Crossing and a Gamecube. I was hooked.

It took me a while to notice Wild World. I didn't get a copy along with a DS until Fall of 2006. Once again, I was hooked.

I reserved a copy of City Folk and picked it up the day it came out. I believe I also reserved New Leaf. Bought that one on the day of release. The Gamecube Crossing is probably my personal favorite primarily because of nostalgia & for the fact I has several features which never returned. However, New Leaf is by far the strongest. City Folk was the weakest. It was too much like Wild World. The city feature was too gimmicky.


----------



## Cyrene (May 22, 2015)

I never heard about animal crossing until a couple of friends were talking about it back in junior high. At the time I thought it sounded really boring to play a game about collecting furniture, fish, etc. I think I bought new leaf because I was really bored with my 3ds and my girlfriend at the time kind of talked me into getting a copy to play with her. I didn't get super far in my first play through even though I really liked the game, I just didn't know how to make a lot of money and it kind of felt like a grind, so I followed suit after she stopped playing it. I come back to it a couple of years later and boom, there goes 200 hours of my life.  

And I'm still going strong with it.


----------



## Kirindrake (May 22, 2015)

My IRL friend XD I asked her what it's about, and she said "paying off debt," which REALLY sent my mind in the wrong direction, because I didn't think a game about that would be fun at all. She told me about some of the things you do, and I didn't feel very interested, but even so, she insisted I look into it. Eventually, I did, and I thought it was adorable! (I tend to be a sucker for cute things OTL) I had my doubts at first because my older sister said it was "for little kids and it wasn't fun," but I don't regret at ALL pushing forward anyways! :3


----------



## You got mail! (May 22, 2015)

I saw one of my cousins play Wild World a few years ago. I was very impressed so I got New Leaf a year ago and now my cousin is jealous because I have New Leaf and she doesn't.


----------



## Chris01 (May 22, 2015)

I saw the TV advert for Wild World and fell in love with it, sounded so relaxing and peaceful, I knew it was the perfect game for me  since then i have gotten City Folk and new leaf, NL and WW being my favs, CF I enjoyed.


----------



## CainWolf (May 22, 2015)

I was looking for let's plays of Sims 3 to figure out if it was worth getting and found Andrew Arcade, after watching through his playthrough of the Supernaturals pack I subscribed and a short while after that he started uploading Animal Crossing New Leaf. The thing that caught my eye the most was the customization, customizable characters are a weakness for me and everything else came after. "I could put on a hockey mask and wear a shirt with a fake bloodstain? _And_ carry an axe everywhere? Sold!" After I got bored with pretending to be a serial killer there was still plenty to keep me entertained and I pretty much bonded with the villagers that I once attempted to terrorize with menacing letters and pitfalls (not like they can be terrorized by letters, and Octavian didn't even flinch when I gave him an octopus for furniture).


----------



## chuu (May 22, 2015)

I heard about the GC version when I saw commercials about the game going even when you turn it off (that was mind blowing to me when i was younger??). i also loved that there were different animal villagers to hang out with.


----------



## zestylemons (May 25, 2015)

I got Wild World by my mum years ago, maybe for Christmas, and I was instantly hooked. 

Ha, I even remember one time when it was my birthday and the villagers sent me presents, and I started bawling my eyes out because I was so touched. LOL.


----------



## Javocado (May 25, 2015)

those damn commercials for it back in the day with the villager costumes and Real World-esque style haha I loved em' and thought I had to get this game

needed more fire power for my gamecube as well


----------



## aetherene (May 25, 2015)

I remember when I was a kid, I used to look at the ads for Best Buy and Circuit City and there was always the cover of the original Animal Crossing in there. I wanted it so bad but I didn't have a gamecube. But my cousins did and when I went to visit them, I kept playing with their game and wanted it even more. It wasn't until I was much older that I finally got the original AC because you could play GC games on the Wii so I got it as a bunch of other GC games.


----------



## TheAbleSistersShow (May 26, 2015)

Personally, it was reading about the game in Nintendo Power that got me interested. I really liked the idea of the game world being in constant motion and running on a real time clock.


----------



## Zandy (May 26, 2015)

I was just kind of introduced to Animal Crossing when I was a kid.  I remember that I first played it when I was 8 or 9 (the Gamecube version) and I really liked how there was no real objectives in that you could do whatever you wanted and whenever you wanted.  I was thrilled to eventually get the DS version in 2007 and had so much fun.  I must admit though, the Wii version, City Folk, was kind of a disappointment for me though, probably because I had so much with Animal Crossing being portable from Wild World that the home-console versions of the game kind of wore off of me.

Anyways, I think I will always be a fan of the series.  I love the cute characters, items, customization, and the countless things one can do.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (May 26, 2015)

My son nagged me to play the game cube version. I finally played, and was hooked. I buy and look forward to every animal crossing game that comes out. I even buy new game systems, just so I can play ac. If it comes out for WiiU, then I'll be getting one of those too.


----------



## -Lumi- (May 26, 2015)

Honestly, what interested me about Animal Crossing New Leaf was that it was a stress free game. I didn't have very many 3DS games at the time and I generally get one new game every summer (as a "yay! You passed!" sort of thing.) and I was looking at reviews for games. I came across a review for ACNL and it sparked my interest. The more I looked into it the more excited I became. I am not very good at games. Like at all. I like to play them, but I generally stick to really casual games. I was super happy to hear that ACNL really fit with what I wanted. I have no regrets! It is fabulous and just what I was hoping for.

My sister sent me a copy of Wild World _after_ I had played ACNL for a while and boy, I could not get into that game.


----------



## charmi (May 28, 2015)

My best friend wanted me to play ; v ;


----------



## Lmaze (May 28, 2015)

I have always seen the games around growing up and was always curious. I bought New Leaf and I have been hooked ever since! I am ready for the next one.. whenever that might be.


----------



## failedexperiment (Jun 14, 2015)

my friends. our elementary school was obsessed.


----------



## vern (Jun 15, 2015)

It was kinda brought up to me when I was younger. My sister rented the GC version from Blockbuster (lol) to try out before buying and I was hooked.
We ended up getting a copy with like 3 different memory cards because we wanted different towns of our own XD.


----------



## JonDoesAThing (Jun 16, 2015)

Joshy Thomas...His hilarious commentary.


----------



## Orchard (Jun 16, 2015)

There were two games I wanted at the store but had to choose one. I went with Animal Crossing because it came with a free memory card. 

I don't remember what the other game was.


----------



## Opal (Jun 26, 2015)

I actually heard about it 1 year ago. I was in a gaming shop with my friend and realised I didn't have many games for my 3ds, so I asked her if she had any suggestions cuz she's a gamer. She suggested acnl, and I remember thinking it looked like a stupid childish game. When I got home, I started looking at videos of it on YouTube, and then I ended up buying it because I was going to move from my city and I thought it would be cool to p,au on it with her. Now I'm obsessed >.<


----------



## Esphas (Jun 26, 2015)

saw wild world when i was younger in the store. it was in a catalog and it was just by chance i bought it really. i just thought it looked cute haha


----------



## abbydoll (Jun 27, 2015)

My neighbor had Wild World and she let me borrow it. When I had to give it back, I cried. :c


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jun 27, 2015)

Really, I don't know. I just remember I suddenly became obsessed with Animal Crossing last year until I FINALLY got it for Christmas... Maybe it was the Let's Plays on Youtube. (More specifically, chuggacorny & ZackScott)


----------



## SugarPeachy (Jun 28, 2015)

I saw a copy of wild world at my friends house and had a quick go on it, but didn't  think much of it. Later on I went to a store and was looking through the preowned bin. I found a game I really wanted but it was too expensive, but then I saw wild world in there and though I might as well give it a go. I then proceeded to play that game religiously for years. After a long while I grew tired of wild world and put it down, only to find city folk in a 2nd hand game shop. I tried to play it but didn't get into it as much as wild world (it's a bit pants to be honest in comparison to the rest of the series). A year or two later I had just gotten my 3ds and heard about acnl and made it my mission to get it, hoping itd be better than cf. And it was. I've been playing new leaf more than I played wild world, and I haven't left the animal crossing fandom since.


----------



## Bjork (Jun 28, 2015)

my sister really wanted it so i got it as a gift for her but i ended up playing it more than her lol


----------



## Lightmare (Jun 29, 2015)

for me, it was started out with a couple of my friends playing it.. and of course by then i've already heard of animal crossing. it was one of those games where it seems like everybody but you has it so of course i decided to get it afterwards (however i got the game like a year later) and thennn it was just a whole lifetime of wasting hours from then on there


----------



## Mayor Fern (Jun 29, 2015)

I got interested in Animal Crossing as soon as I saw New Leaf being released at E3. Then a bunch of my friends got into it too and after a while I bought my first copy of the game. Since then I've spent countless of hours playing and Animal Crossing has become a big part of my life. I also just bought myself a second copy of the game recently because I love it so much!


----------



## EndlessElements (Jun 29, 2015)

i guess the look of it? i rented it a few times, and my brother enjoyed high-jacking the game from me to the point it became ridiculous and my mother finally just bought the game for me, and i've just been in love with the game ever since. 

i pretty much flock to games that are cartoony or colorful looking.


----------



## LisaIsEatingTacoBell (Jun 29, 2015)

Honestly, I wish I could recall what prompted me to get Population Growing way back when but- I'm not even sure how I came into possession of it. I wanna say my grandma bought it for me, but I don't know why I wanted it to begin with. Probably just saw cute animals and thought "AWW cool!" since I was like, 10 at the time. 

Holy Jesus I've been playing AC a long time. I'm old. This threat made me feel old.

Whatever it was, I'm glad I ended up getting hooked on the series. I've grown up with it (like I'm sure a lot of you did too) and really it was one of the fondest things of my childhood. I still get the PG songs stuck in my head, even though it's been years since I touched it, and am currently play New Leaf.


----------



## Luke339 (Jun 29, 2015)

I saw a review of it on IGN and it had 5 stars so I thought "why not?"


----------



## Jake (Jun 30, 2015)

My cousin was playing Wild World then my brother saw her playing and he decided to buy it and then I saw him play it and was like 'gimme' and then I bought it. I dont really know what made me interested it just looked fun


----------



## AmenFashion (Jul 4, 2015)

It was the real-time, seasons changing element to the game. 
More specifically, I was drawn to the Christmas lights on the Winter trees on the back of the Gamecube case.

I still remember being a kid browsing the Gamecube isle at Blockbuster and looking at the back of random game cases.
Once I saw the Christmas lights, for whatever reason, I HAD to play it.


----------



## Astro Cake (Jul 4, 2015)

A bunch of my friends got ACNL when it was released in America, so I decided to jump on the bandwagon.


----------



## creamyy (Jul 4, 2015)

played animal crossing wild world on my cousins ds then I wanted it the next day. Eventually, I was more addicted to it than her, and at some point we all played animal crossing and in the end everyone stopped except me. I just moved onto new leaf while they all decided to get a life. true story haha.


----------



## peachy13 (Jul 4, 2015)

I grew up with Animal Crossing! I think my brother really influenced me and my other siblings (sister and little brother) to keep getting the new ones after GameCube. We had GameCube, Wild World, City Folk, and of course, New Leaf. My brother (older) and I are planning on getting Happy Home Designer, because we like designing. It's my childhood


----------



## peterquill (Jul 5, 2015)

I played the Animal Crossing GC game when it came out when I was littler. I've always liked animals so I guess that's what drew me to it?


----------



## Relly (Jul 6, 2015)

When Wild World came out there was an advert for it, I hadn't heard about Animal Crossing before then. I thought it sounded like a good game, looked really cute and the idea of being able to visit people over the wifi. I bought my DS in a bundle with the game and got totally hooked on it. I wish I had known about it earlier.


----------



## Keyblades (Jul 6, 2015)

It's just such a darn cool game.


----------



## TheSeal (Jul 7, 2015)

When i was younger, my friend was playing the gamecube version at her house, and let me borrow it for a week
after that i was hooked


----------



## Fiddle (Jul 10, 2015)

I went over to a friends house and they were playing it on the gamecube at the time I had a gamecube myself so I went and bought the game the next day.


----------



## Lively (Jul 12, 2015)

A friend let me play ^_^ I loved it


----------



## dudeabides (Jul 12, 2015)

My brother had the gamecube game and let me play, it was so different and fun... but I didn't have a gamecube.  I bought a DS later just so I could get Wild world.  Then got a wii for Christmas with Mario kart included, and just had to go get the City folk game of course, but I also got the original on gamecube since the wii was backward compatible to the gamecube.


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 12, 2015)

I decided to get a 3DS because I wanted to play Pokemon XY, and they were having a deal: buy the 3DS with any game and you get Pokemon XY for free. I saw some gameplay for ACNL and thought it was really fun so I decided to get it. My days with Pokemon didn't last very long but I'm still playing New Leaf so


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 12, 2015)

My first game was the GC game, and I was interested in it because we had it. That's pretty much it. I didn't buy the game or know anything about it until we played it. I think my sister had a friend that played it and liked it, and that's why we ended up buying it.


----------



## Danielle (Jul 12, 2015)

My friend wouldn't stop talking about it and told me she thought I'd enjoy it.

I was thinking about investing in a 3ds anyway so I figured if I had more than one game that I was interested in it would make it more worth the while.


----------

